
Russia Has Invented Social Media Blitzkrieg - fishcolorbrick
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/10/13/russia-has-invented-social-media-blitzkrieg/
======
fishcolorbrick
Best quote describes how Russia played groups against each other in an attempt
to Balkanize the US:

"Not content to impersonate African-Americans, the Russian trolls also
pretended to be American Muslims. They took on the digital identity of a real
group called United Muslims of America and, according to the Daily Beast,
“pushed memes that claimed Hillary Clinton admitted the U.S. ‘created, funded
and armed’ al-Qaeda and the so-called Islamic State; claimed that John McCain
was ISIS’ true founder; whitewashed blood-drenched dictator Moammar Gadhafi
and praised him for not having a ‘Rothschild-owned central bank’; and falsely
alleged Osama bin Laden was a ‘CIA agent.’”

At the same time that they were attempting to foment Muslim discontent in
America, the opportunistic Russians were also pandering to anti-Muslim
nativists — including organizing an anti-Muslim rally in Idaho in 2016. The
Russians were behind websites such as “Being Patriotic” and “Secured Borders,”
which often promoted “fake news” such as the claim that “Michigan allows
Muslim immigrants to collect welfare checks and other benefits for four
wives.”"

